# Rhinestones template thickness



## Divinashirts (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! I've read almost all the posts in the forum and I found them very useful and very interesting.
I'd like to know, if anyone knows, what it is the minimum thickness for a rhinestone template material. I know that Hartco 425s is about 0.635mm but I'd like to know if 0.350mm o less would work fine with rhinestones.
It is hard for me find this kind of material, like sticky flock and whatever you use in USA. I am starting a business in Spain (so sorry for my English!) and I can't find that plenty of stuff you have all over your place (I'm a little envious!!!)
Please, help!

Lidia


----------

